# Parsippany NJ Show May 20, 2012



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The Parsippany NJ slot car show will be Sunday, May. 20th at the PAL building on Baldwin Rd. Always a great show. If you can make it, please come so we can have a good turnout.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have my table and will have a bunch of NOS 1/32nd stuff I bought in the early 90's. All good cars. 

Wing Daytonas , plus a bunch of cool cars


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Figure I'd bump this back to the top as the older November announcement seems to be getting updated instead of this one.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

.. let's see... Bob Malta was there with a ton of cars - I got all of his paperbacks & the new 2012 Official Price Guide - nice excel spread sheet for all the Aurora cars. Saw the 007 set that Beer's bought from Tom. Resindude's new '34 gasser, got 2 of them. Saw Bobby Burns, that was cool. Seemed to be a decent crowd considering the nice weather... ECHORR were there & in numbers. Everybody seemed to have something in their hands so I guess it was a good show, oh yeah i for 15 t-jet chassis real cheap...

see ya in the fall...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I did`nt see JOE 65?
What up?
SJJ


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> I did`nt see JOE 65?
> What up?
> SJJ


He was down the shore hangin' 10 or something like that.lol
>Tom<


----------

